# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هاهنا نذكر أسماء الأئمة الذين اشتهروا بألقابهم وكناهم دون أسمائهم (للمشاركة)

## محمد طه شعبان

إخواني الأعزاء؛ كثير من أئمة الإسلام - المتقدمين والمتأخرين - بل أكثر الأئمة اشتهروا بين الناس بألقابهم وكناهم ولم تشتهر أسماؤهم؛ ولا يخفى على كل طالب علم أهمية معرفة هؤلاء الأئمة بأسمائهم؛ وحتى إذا قيل لك: قال فلان، لا تقف أنت متحيرا وتقول من فلان هذا؟ مع أن فلانا هذا من الأئمة الأعلام، فتكون هذه منقصة في حقك أنت كطالب علم؛ ولذلك نطلب من الأخوة الفضلاء ممن وقف على اسم لأحد الأئمة أن يضعه في هذا المكان؛ حتى تعم الفائدة، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام البخاري، هو: *محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبه الجعفي النسب أبو عبد الله بن أبي الحسن البخاري* من مدينة بخارى في خراسان الكبرى (أوزبكستان) حاليا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام مسلم، هو: مسلم بن الحجاج* بن مسلم بن ورد بن كوشاذ القشيري أبو الحسين النيسابوري.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو داوود، هو:
*أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق بن بشير الأزدي، ولد في إقليم* سجستان وهو إقليم في إيران يسمى حاليا (سيستان وبلوشستان).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام النسائي، هو: أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ شُعَيْبِ بنِ عَلِيِّ بنِ سِنَانَ بنِ بَحْرِ الخُرَاسَانِيُّ  ، النَّسَائِيُّ؛ نسبة إلى (نسا)، و(نسا) مدينة تاريخية قديمة في دولة (تركمنستان) اسسها أرشك أحد ملوك دولة  الأشكانيون في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد واتخذوها اول عاصمة لهم يوجد بها  بقايا آثار لقلاع قديمة مسجله في اليونسكو كاحد مواقع التراث العالمي. تقع ( نسا) حاليا ضمن مدينة تسمى باقير على بعد 18 كيلو متر الى الشمال الغربي من  العاصمة عشق اباد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الترمذي، هو: أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى بن سَوْرَةَ بن موسى  التِّرْمِذِى وُلِدَ (بتِرْمِذَ) أحد مدن دولة (أوزبكستان) مدينة قديمة على طَرَفِ نهر جَيْحُونُ ببلخ، وإليها ينسب، ونهر جيحون هو نهر (موداريا) حالياً، وكان يسمى أيضاً نهر بلخ، فترمذ تقع الآن على نهر (موداريا)، قرب الحدود الأفغانية من دولة (أوزباكستان).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن ماجه، هو: أبو عبد الله محمد بن يزيد ابن ماجه  القزويني – و ماجه قِيل لقب ليزيد، وقيل لقب لأمه -  وقزوين بلد على ضفاف بحر قَزوين
 بالفتح ثم السكون وكسر الواو وياء مثناة من تحت ساكنة ونون: كانت تسمى بالفارسية كجُوَين  وكشوين وكسبين التي عرفت بقزوين بعد الفتح الإسلامي، وهي من أشهر مدن  إيران.
تبعد عن العاصمة طهران 140 كيلو متراً وتقع في غربها، ويحدّها من جهة  الشمال الغربي والغرب محافظة زَنجان، ومن جهة الشرق والجنوب مقاطعات  العاصمة طهران، ومن جهة الشمال الشرقي محافظة گيلان ومازندران، ومن جهة  الجنوب الغربي محافظة هَمَذان.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الإمام أبو حاتم الرازي ، هو : محمد بن إدريس ( على اسم الشافعي ) بن المنذر بن داود بن مهران الحنظلي الغطفاني الرازي . ولد سنة خمس وتسعين ومئة ، ومات سنة سبع وسبعين ومئتين . وقيل عاش ثلاثا وثمانين سنة . رحمه الله .
الإمام أبو زرعة الرازي ، هو : عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم بن يزيد بن فروخ مولى عياش بن مطرف بن عبد الله بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي . وأبوه : عبد الكريم هو خال رفيقه أبي حاتم الرازي ، السابق ذكره .
ولد أبو زرعة سنة مئتين وقيل غير ذلك ، ومات سنة أربع وستين ومئتين . رحمه الله .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*

للمشاركة: غرائب الأسماء* *والألقاب* *للأعلام وصدور الإسلام*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....=#.UQ1bOh3a3X4

*قطف أطايب الجنى في ذكر أسماء من عُرفوا* *بالكُنى* *( للمشاركة )*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....=#.UQ1bTh3a3X4

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
هناك من هم أهم ممن ذكرتم
أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن:
أم سلمة = هند بنت أبي أمية
أم حبيبة = رملة بنت أبي سفيان

ومن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم:
أبو عبيدة بن الجراح = عامر بن عبد الله بن الجراح
أبو ذر الغفاري = جندب بن جنادة
أبو موسى الأشعري = عبد الله بن قيس
أبو سعيد الخدري = سعد بن مالك بن سنان
أبو أيوب الأنصاري = خالد بن زيد بن كليب
أبو طلحة الأنصاري = زيد بن سهل بن الأسود بن حرام الأنصاري، وهو زوج أم سليم أم أنس بن مالك
أبو الدرداء = عويمر بن زيد (على الأشهر) بن قيس
أبو أمامة الباهلي = صدي بن عجلان
أبو سلمة = عبد اللَّه بن عبد الأسد، وكان زوج أم سلمة قبل أن يتزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أبو مسعود الأنصاري = عقبة بن عمرو
أبو برزة الأسلمي = نضلة بن عبيد
أبو حميد الساعدي = عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن المنذر

ومن النساء:
أم الدرداء الكبرى = خيرة بنت أبي حدرد
أم الدرداء الصغرى = هجيمة ويقال جهيمة بنت حيى، وهي من التابعين
أم معبد الخزاعية = عاتكة بنت خالد، وهي التي مر عليها النبي أثناء الهجرة
أم الفضل زوج العباس بن عبد المطلب = لبابة بنت الحارث
أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب = فاختة بنت أبي طالب
أم عمارة = نسيبة بنت كعب

وممن بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
أبو الأسود الدئلي = ظالم بن عمرو 
أبو عثمان النهدى = عبد الرحمن بن مل

ملحوظة: لم أذكر من فيه خلاف في اسمه كأبي هريرة وأبي ثعلبة الخشني

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أخي أبا عمر بارك الله فيك؛ أعلم أن هؤلاء الصحابة أعلى قدرا ممن ذكرت، ولكن كان شرطي في هذا الموضوع هو ذكر الأئمة والعلماء ممن هم دون طبقة الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ محمد كنت فقط أريد أن يعرف الأخوة أسماء هؤلاء الصحابة المشهورين بكناهم

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> *الإمام مسلم، هو: مسلم بن الحجاج* بن مسلم بن ورد بن كوشاذ القشيري أبو الحسين النيسابوري.


بارك الله فيكم أخانا الحبيب
ولكن أظن هذا ليس على شرطك!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكم أخانا الحبيب
> ولكن أظن هذا ليس على شرطك!


فعلا مشرفنا الغالي أبا حاتم ليس هذا على شرطي، ولا أعرف كيف مر علي هذا الأمر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الدارقطني : أبو الحسن علي بن عمر بن أحمد بن مهدي . (306 - 385 )
 وقد ألف كتابه العلل الذي يتحير فيه اللبيب .وقيل : ألفه من ذاكرته فإن صح ذا فقد أتى بعجيبة من عجائب الزمان ( فتكون ثمانية ) . ابتسامة .

قال الذهبي في سيره : الإِمَامُ، الحَافِظُ، المُجَوِّدُ، شَيْخُ الإِسلاَمِ، عَلَمُ الجهَابذَةِ، أَبُو الحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بنُ عُمَرَ بنِ أَحْمَدَ بنِ مَهْدِيِّ بنِ مَسْعُوْدِ بنِ النُّعْمَانِ بنِ دِيْنَارِ بنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ البَغْدَادِيُّ، المُقْرِئُ، المُحَدِّثُ، مِنْ أَهْلِ مَحَلَّةِ دَارِ القُطْنِ بِبَغْدَادَ.
وُلِدَ:سَنَةَ سِتٍّ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ، هُوَ أَخْبَرَ بِذَلِكَ...... وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ صَنَّفَ القِرَاءاتِ، وَعَقدَ لَهَا أَبْواباً قَبْلَ فرشِ الحُرُوْفِ....وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَرْقَانِيُّ:  َانَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ يُمْلِي عَلَيَّ (العِلَلَ)مِنْ حِفْظِهِ.قُلْتُ:إِنْ كَانَ كِتَابُ (العِلَلِ)الموجو  دُ قَدْ أَمْلاَهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ مِنْ حِفْظِهِ كَمَا دلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الحكَايَةُ، فَهَذَا أَمرٌ عظيمٌ، يُقْضَى بِهِ للدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ أَنَّهُ أَحفظُ أَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ أَمْلَى بعضَهُ مِنْ حِفْظِهِ فَهَذَا مُمْكِنٌ، وَقَدْ جَمعَ قبلَهُ كِتَابَ (العِلَلِ)عَلِيُ  ّ بنُ المَدِيْنِيِّ حَافظُ زَمَانِهِ.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا أبا أسماء على حسن اختيارك هذا الموضوع الطيب . نفع الله بك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفيك بارك شيخنا الفاضل الكريم، ونسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بعلمكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو ثور؛ هو: الإمام إبراهيم بن خالد بن أبي  اليمان الكلبي البغدادي، يكنى بأبي خالد وبأبي عبد الله وبأبي ثور، وهذه الكنية  الأخيرة هي التي اشتُهر بها وصارت كاللقب له.
أما نسبته: الكلبي، فلأنه من بني كلب بن  وبرة، وهي قبيلة قحطانية يمانية.
وأما نسبته: البغدادي فلأنه وُلد في بغداد،  وتوفي فيها، ودُفن في مقبرة الكنّاس. - رحمه الله - رحمة  واسعة.
ولادته ووفاته
وُلد في بغداد سنة 170هـ، وتوفي فيها  لثلاثٍ بقين من صفر سنة 240هـ = 854م (أي إنه عاش سبعين سنة) وهي الفترة ذاتها التي  عاش فيها الإمام أحمد بن حنبل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام الأعمش؛ هو:  سليمان بن مهران،* *أبو محمد الأسدي الكاهلي،* *شيخ المقرئين والمحدثين ، مولاهم الكوفي الحافظ.  أصله من نواحي الري. فقيل ولد بقرية أمه من أعمال طبرستان في سنة إحدى وستين وقدموا  به إلى الكوفة طفلا، وقيل: حملا. 

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الشافعي؛ هُوَ: الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إدْرِيسَ بْنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ شَافِعِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ هَاشِمِ بْنِ الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ قُصَيٍّ الْقُرَشِيُّ الْمُطَّلِبِيُّ الشَّافِعِيُّ الْحِجَازِيُّ الْمَكِّيُّ .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو حنيفة؛ هو: النعمان* بن ثابت بن نعمان بن زوطا بن مرزبان.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؛ هو: تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله بن تيمية الحراني .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن القيم؛ هو: مُحَمَّد بن أبي بكر بن أَيُّوب بن سعد بن حريز الزرعي الدِّمَشْقِي شمس الدّين ابْن قيم الجوزية الْحَنْبَلِيّ، واشتهر  بابن قيم الجوزية لأن والده كان قيماً على المدرسة الجوزية بدمشق مدة من الزمن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الذهبي؛ هو: محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن قايماز بن عبد الله التركماني الأصل الفارقي ثم الدمشقي شمس الدين الذهبي. والفارقي نسبة إلى بلدة في تركيا هي ميافارقين، وهي أشهر مدن ديار بكر في ذلك الزمان.  فهو: تركماني الأصل ودمشقي المولد والوفاة، ولقب بالذهبي لأن والده أحمد كان يعمل في صنعة الذهب المدقوق، ولذلك كان يطلق عليه: ابن الذهبي، ثم اشتهر - بعد ذلك - بالذهبي.

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

الإمام أبو حنيفة:
هو النعمان بن ثابت بن زوطا الكوفي فقيه العراق والمعظم في الآفاق مولى بني تيم الله بن ثعلبة روى القراءة عرضاً عن الأعمش وعاصم وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى. ورأى أنس بن مالك وحدث عن عطاء والأعرج ونافع مولى ابن عمر وعكرمة. روى القراءة عنه الحسن بن زياد. 
وُلدَ: سَنَةَ ثَمَانِيْنَ، فِي حَيَاةِ صِغَارِ الصَّحَابَةِ.
توفي في شهر رجب سنة خمسين ومائة عن سبعين سنة.
انتهى مختصراً ومن غاية النهاية الجزء الثاني ص (342) تقدم.
ومن أعلام الزركلي :
النعمان بن ثابت، التيمي بالولاء، الكوفي، أبو حنيفة: إمام الحنفية، الفقيه المجتهد المحقق، أحد الائمة الاربعة عند أهل السنة. قيل: أصله من أبناء فارس. ولد ونشأ بالكوفة. وكان يبيع الخز ويطلب العلم في صباه، ثم انقطع للتدريس والافتاء. وأراده عمر بن هبيرة (أمير العراقين) على القضاء، فامتنع ورعا. وأراده المنصور العباسي بعد ذلك على القضاء ببغداد، فأبى، فحلف عليه ليفعلن، فحلف أبو حنيفة أنه لا يفعل، فحبسه إلى أن مات (قال ابن خلكان: هذا هو الصحيح).
وكان قوي الحجة، من أحسن الناس منطقا، قال الإمام مالك، يصفه: رأيت رجلا لو كلمته في السارية أن يجعلها ذهبا لقام بحجته ! وكان كريما في أخلاقه، جوادا، حسن المنطق والصورة، جهوري الصوت، إذا حدث انطلق في القول وكان لكلامه دوي، وعن الإمام الشافعي: الناس عيال في الفقه على أبي حنيفة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن كثير؛ هو: الامام عماد الدين أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير بن ضوء بن كثير، القرشي الدمشقي الشافعي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن رجب؛ هو: الإمام الحافظ العلامة زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن الحسن بن محمد بن أبي البركات مسعود السلامي البغدادي الدمشقي الحنبلي أبو الفرج الشهير بابن رجب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الزهري؛ هو: محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن شهاب بن عبد الله بن الحارث بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة القرشى الزهرى أبو بكر المدنى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام العراقي؛ هو: الحافظ أبو الفضل زين الدين عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن إبراهيم، الكردي الرازناني الأصل، المهراني، المصري، الشافعي.

يقال له: العراقي نسبة إلى العراق لأن أصله كردي من بلدة من أعمال أربيل يقال لها: رازنان، ثم تحول والده لمصر وهو صغير، ونشأ هناك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن الصلاح؛ هو: أبُو عَمْرٍو عُثْمَانُ ابْنُ المُفْتِي صَلاَحِ الدِّيْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بنِ عُثْمَانَ بنِ مُوْسَى ال?ردی، الشَّهْرُزُوْرِ  يُّ، المَوْصِلِيُّ. وشهرزور: بلدة كردية عراقية تابعة لمحافظة السليمانية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن المنذر؛ هو: أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن المنذر بن الجارود النيسابوري , نزيل مكة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام المزّي؛ هو: جمال الدين أبو الحجاج يوسف ابن الزكي عبد الرحمن بن يوسف بن عبد الملك بن يوسف بن علي بن أبي الزهر القضاعي ثم الكلبي الحلبي الدمشقي ثم المزّي الشافعي. وهو منسوب ألى بلدة: المزة بحلب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام الخطيب البغدادي؛ هو: أحمد بن علي بن ثابت بن أحمد بن مهدي البغدادي.لقب بالخطيب لأن والده كان اماما وخطيبا باحدي قري العراق وكان يلقب بالخطيب فانتقل هذا اللقب من الوالد الي ابنه أبي بكر حتي عرف به .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر؛ هو:شهاب الدين أبو الفضل، أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي، الكناني، العسقلاني، الشافعي. وسبب تلقيبه بابن حجر:قال ابن العماد في الشذرات: "نسبة على ما قيل إلى جد من أجداده كان ملازما للصمت فشبه بالحجر".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام السخاوي؛ هو: شمس الدين أبو الخير محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي بكر بن عثمان بن محمد* الشافعي*  السخاوي*،  نسبة إلى سخا شمال مصر التابعة لمحافظة كفر الشيخ.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

القرطبي : هو محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح ـ بفتح ثم سكون ثم حاء مهملة ـ أبو عبد الله الأنصاري الخزرجي القرطبي الأندلسي المالكي . وهو إمام متفنن متبحر في العلم كما هو معلوم له تصانيف كثيرة منها الجامع لأحكام القرآن . المعروف بـ : تفسيرالقرطبي .
 قال عنه الذهبي : له تصانيف مفيدة تدل على كثرة اطلاعه ووفور فضله ، وقد سارت بتفسيره العظيم الشأن الركبان ، وهو كامل في معناه ، وله أشياء تدل على إمامته وذكائه ، وكثرة اطلاعه .أهـ 
قلت : مع ما وقع له من بعض الأوهام والأخطاء في تفسيره ، شأنه شأن غيره من العلماء رحمهم الله جميعا .
توفي رحمه الله سنة 671 .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

البهوتي : هو الإمام العلامة المدقق شيخ الحنابلة في زمانه ، أبو السعادات منصور بن يونس بن صلاح الدين بن حسن البهوتي ، نسبة إلى بهوت مصر ، وله مصنفات عديدة من أشهرها : دقائق أولي النهى لشرح المنتهى . المعروف بـ : شرح منتهى الإرادات . ولد الشيخ سنة ألف من الهجرة ، وتوفي رحمه الله سنة 1051 .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام المزني؛ هو: أبو إبراهيم إسماعيل بن يحيى بن  إسماعيل بن عمرو بن إسحاق بن مسلم بن نهدلة بن عبد الله المزني المصري الشافعي،  وكنيته أبو إبراهيم وهو ولده الأكبر..

والمزني - بضم الميم وفتح الزاي وبعدها نون - نسبة إلي قبيلة مزينة العدنانية  الكبيرة ذات التاريخ العريق في الجاهلية والإسلام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو زرعة الرازي؛ هو: عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم بن يزيد بن فروخ الرازي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الشوكاني؛ هو: محمد بن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله الشوكاني اليمني. ولد ببلدة شوكان، باليمن، ونشأ في صنعاء.  (1173هـ ـ 1250هـ، 1759-1834م).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الصنعاني؛ هو: محمد بن إسماعيل بن صلاح بن محمد الحسني، الكحلاني ثم الصنعاني، أبو إبراهيم، عز الدين، المعروف كأسلافه بالأمير. (1099 - 1182 هـ = 1688 - 1768 م).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن مفلح؛ هو: محمد بن مفلح بن محمد بن مفرج، أبو عبد الله، شمس الدين المقدسي الرامينى ثم الصالحي: أعلم
أهل عصره بمذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل.
 (708 - 763 هـ = 1308 - 1362 م) ولد ونشأ في بيت المقدس، وتوفى بصالحية دمشق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الشعبي؛ هو: *عَامِرُ بنُ شَرَاحِيْلَ بن عَبْدِ بنِ ذِي كِبَارٍ*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن خزيمة؛ هو: *محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة بن المغيرة بن صالح بن بكر السلمي النيسابوري الشافعي (223 هـ - 311 هـ)، المكنى بأبي بكر، الحافظ الحجة الفقيه، الملقب بشيخ الإسلام، وإمام الأئمة.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن حبان؛ هو: محمد بن حبان (ينطق بكسر الحاء) بن أحمد بن حبان بن معاذ بن معبد بن سعيد بن سهيد (ينطق بفتح السين وكسر الهاء) بن معبد بن هدية (ينطق بفتح الهاء وكسر الدال وتشديد الياء) بن مرة بن سعد بن يزيد بن مرة بن زيد بن عبد الله بن دارم بن مالك بن حنظلة بن مالك بن زيد بن مناه بن تميم بن مرة بن أد بن طابخة بن الياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.(354/270).

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

ابن عساكر :وقد سمي به علمين من اعلام المسلمين
الاول
ابن عساكر
(499 - 571 هـ = 1105 - 1176 م)
علي بن الحسن بن هبة الله، أبو القاسم، ثقة الدين ابن عساكر بالدمشقي: المؤرخ الحافظ الرحالة.
كان محدث الديار الشامية، ورفيق السمعاني (صاحب الأنساب) في رحلاته. مولده ووفاته في دمشق. له " تاريخ دمشق الكبير - خ " يعرف بتاريخ ابن عساكر، اختصره الشيخ عبد القادر بدران، بحذف الاسانيد والمكررات وسمى المختصر " تهذيب تاريخ ابن عساكر - ط " سبعة أجزاء منه، ولا تزال بقية التهذيب مخطوطة. وباشر المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق نشر الأصل فطبع منه المجلد الاول ونصف الثاني. ولابن عساكر كتب أخرى كثيرة، منها " الاشراف على معرفة الاطراف - خ " في الحديث، ثلاث مجلدات، و " تبيين كذب المفتري في ما نسب إلى أبي الحسن الاشعري - ط " و " كشف المغطى في فضل الموطا - ط " و " تبيين الامتنان في الامر بالاختتان - خ " و " أربعون حديثا من أربعين شيخا من أربعين مدينة " و " تاريخ المزة " و " معجم الصحابة " و " معجم النسوان " و " تهذيب الملتمس من عوالي مالك بن أنس و " معجم أسماء القرى والامصار " و " معجم شيوخ والنبلاء - خ " 46 ورقة في شيوخ أصحاب الكتب الستة، في الظاهرية ( انظر الاعلام للزركلي )

ابن عساكر الابن وهو القاسم بن علي بن الحسن الدمشقي (527 – 600 )
من سير اعلام النبلاء 21 /405 
لإِمَامُ، المُحَدِّثُ، الحَافِظُ، العَالِمُ، الرَّئِيْسُ، بَهَاءُ الدِّيْنِ، أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ القَاسِمُ ابْنُ الحَافِظِ الكَبِيْرِ مُحَدِّثِ العَصْرِ ثِقَةِ الدِّيْنِ أَبِي القَاسِمِ عَلِيِّ بنِ الحَسَنِ بنِ هِبَة اللهِ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، الشَّافِعِيُّ، المَعْرُوفُ بِابْنِ عَسَاكِرَ، وَمَا علمتُ هَذَا الاسْم (1) فِي أَجدَادِهِ، وَلاَ مَنْ لُقِّبَ بِهِ مِنْهُم.
مَوْلِدُهُ: فِي سَنَةِ سَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِيْنَ وَخَمْسِ مائَةٍ.
*وَحَجّ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ فِي سَنَةِ 555، فَسَمِعَ بِمَكَّةَ مِنْ: مَسْعُوْد بن الحُصَيْنِ، وَأَحْمَد بن المُقَرِّبِ، وَأَبِي النَّجِيْب السُّهْرَوَرْدِ  يّ، وَفَخْرِ النِّسَاءِ شُهْدَة.*
*وَسَمِعَ بِمِصْرَ، وَحَدَّثَ بِهَا، وَبِالحِجَاز، وَبَيْت المَقْدِسِ، وَدِمَشْق.*
*وَكَتَبَ مَا لاَ يُوْصَف كَثْرَة بِخَطِّهِ العَدِيْم الجوْدَة، وَأَملَى، وَصَنَّفَ، وَنُعِتَ بِالحِفْظ وَالفهمِ، وَلَكِنّ خطّه نَادر النَّقْط وَالشّكل.*
*جمع كِتَاباً كَبِيْراً فِي الجِهَادِ، وَمَا قَصَّر فِيْهِ، وَمُجَلَّداً فِي فَضَائِل القُدْس، وَمُجَلَّداً فِي المَنَاسِك، وَكِتَاباً فِي مَنْ حَدَّثَ بِمَدَائِنِ الشَّامِ وَقُرَاهَا، وَخَرَّجَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُوَافقَات وَأَبَدَالاً وَسُبَاعِيَات، وَأَملَى عِدَّة مَجَالِس، وَرَوَى الكَثِيْر، وَتَفَرَّد بِأَشيَاء عَالية.*

*قُلْتُ: يُقَالُ: إِنَّ الحَافِظ أَبَا القَاسِمِ حَلَفَ أَنَّهُ لاَيُكَلِّم ابْنَهُ حَتَّى يَكتبَ التَّارِيْخَ، فَكَتَبَهُ، وَلَمَّا عَمل بَهَاءُ الدِّيْنِ كِتَاب (الجِهَاد) سَمِعَهُ مِنْهُ كُلّه السُّلْطَان صَلاَح الدِّيْنِ فِي سَنَةِ سِتٍّ وَسَبْعِيْنَ.*
*قَالَ: فَدعوت فِي أَوله وَآخره بِفَتح بَيْت المَقْدِسِ، فَاسْتجَاب الله ذَلِكَ، وَلَهُ الْحَمد، وَفتح بَيْت المَقْدِسِ فِي السَّادِس وَالعِشْرِيْنَ مِنْ رَجَب، سَنَةَ ثَلاَثٍ وَثَمَانِيْنَ وَخَمْسِ مائَةٍ، وَأَنَا حَاضِرٌ فَتحه.*
*تُوُفِّيَ الحَافِظ بَهَاء الدِّيْنِ: فِي تَاسع صفر، سَنَة سِتّ مائَة، وَكَانَتْ جِنَازَته مَشْهُوْدَة.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام ابن عَقيل النحوي؛ هو:  بهاء الدين عبد الله بن عبدالرحمن بن عبد الله بن محمد بن محمد بن عقيل الحلبي البالسي الأصل نزيل القاهرة القرشي الهاشمي الشافعي الفقيه النحوي، ينتهي نسبه إلى عقيل بن أبي طالب، ولد يوم الجمعة التاسع من شهر المحرم سنة 694 هـ أو 698هـ الموافق 1294م أو 1298م - وقدم القاهرة فلازم طلب العلم إلى أن نبغ فيه.
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن مالك النحوي؛ هو:  محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مالك الطائي الجياني (نسبةً إلى جيان - بفتح الجيم وتشديد الياء كذا ضبطها ياقوت وصاحب القاموس والمقري - بالأندلس التي بها ولد)، وينتسب إلى قبيلة عربية عريقة هي قبيلة طىء (600 هـ-672 هـ) هو عالم لغوي كبير وأعظم نحوي في القرن السابع الهجري، وُلِد بالأندلس، وهاجر إلى الشام، واستقر بدمشق، ووضع مؤلفات كثيرة، أشهرها الألفية، التي عُرِفت باسم "ألفية ابن مالك".وتلقى تعليمه على عدد من علماء الأندلس كأبي علي الشلوبين ثم ارتحل إلى المشرق فنزل حلب واستزاد من العلم من ابن الحاجب وابن يعيش. وقد كان إماماً في النحو واللغة وعالماً بأشعار العرب والقراءات ورواية الحديث, ومما يذكر عنه أنه كان يسهل عليه نظم الشعر مما جعله يخلف منظومات شعرية متعددة منها الألفية النحوية وكذلك *الكافية الشافية* في ثلاثة آلاف بيت وغيرها, وقد توفي في دمشق سنة 672.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الإمام ابن جني اللغوي؛ هو: أبو الفتح عثمان بن جني* المشهور با*بن جني* عالم نحوي كبير، ولد بالموصل عام 322هجرية، ونشأ وتعلم النحو فيها على يد أحمد بن محمد الموصلي الأخفش ويذكر ابن خلكان أن ابن جني قرأ الأدب في صباه على يد أبي علي الفارسي حيث توثقت الصلات بينهما، حتى نبغ ابن جني بسبب صحبته، حتى أن أستاذه أبا علي، كان يسأله في بعض المسائل، ويرجع إلى رأيه فيها. على الرغم أن ابن جني كان يتبع المذهب البصري في اللغة إلا أنه كان كثير النقل عن أناس ليسوا بصريين في النحو واللغة وقد يرى في النحو ما هو بغدادي أو كوفي، فيثبته.
التقى ابن جني بالمتنبي بحلب عند سيف الدولة الحمداني كما التقاه في شيراز، عند عضد الدولة وكان المتنبي يحترمه ويقول فيه: «هذا رجل لا يعرف قدره كثير من الناس، وكان إذا سئل عن شيء من دقائق النحو والتصريف في شعره يقول: سلوا صاحبنا أبا الفتح». ويعد ابن جني أول من قام بشرح أشعار ديوان المتنبي وقد شرحه شرحين الشرح الكبير والشرح الصغير، ولم يصل إلينا في العصر الحديث سوى الشرح الصغير. كان ابن جني يثني دوما على المتنبي ويعبر عنه *بشاعرنا* فيقول: «وحدثني المتنبي شاعرنا، وماعرفته إلا صادقا». وكان كثير الاستشهاد بشعره
بلغ ابن جني في علوم اللغة العربية من الجلالة ما لم يبلغه الا القليل ويبدو ذلك واضحا في كتبه وأبحاثه التي يظهر عليها الاستقصاء والتعمق في التحليل، واستنباط المبادئ والأصول من الجزئيات. اشتهر ببلاغته وحسن تصريف الكلام والإبانة عن المعاني بوجوه الأداء ووضع أصولا في الاشتقاق ومناسبة الألفاظ للمعاني.
له ما يفوق الخمسين كتابا، أشهرها كتاب الخصائص الذي يتحدث فيه عن بنية اللغة وفقهها.
يرد بعض الباحثين اهتمام ابن جني بالصرف لأبعد الحدود إلى حادثة وقعت له وهو صغير عندما عجز أمام أبي علي الفارسي في أول لقاء بينهما في مسألة قلب الواو ألفا.
عاش ابن جني في عصر ضعف الدولة العباسية ومع ذلك فقد وصل ابن جني إلى مرتبة علمية لم يصل إليها إلا القليل، وكانت وفاته سنة 392 هجرية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن عبد الهادي؛ هو: محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي بن عبد الحميد بن يوسف بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي الجماعيلي الأصل ثم الصالحي الدمشقي الحافظ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله الحنبلي. (705 - 744 هـ = 1305 - 1343 م)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الرحبي؛ صاحب الرحبية في الفرائض، هو: محمد بن علي بن محمد بن الحسن أبو عبد الله الرحبي المتوفى سنة سبع أو تسع وسبعين وخمسمائة للهجرة ، فقيه شافعي منسوب إلى الرحبة قرية عامرة على بعد ميل من دمشق ينسب إليها كثير من العلماء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام البرهاني؛ صاحب البرهانية في الفرائض، هو: محمد بن حجازي بن محمد الحلبي الشافعي المعروف بابن برهان رحمه الله تعالى .(1141 - 1205 هـ)(1729 - 1791 م).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام السخاوي؛ هو: شمس الدين أبو الخير محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي بكر بن عثمان بن محمد السخاوي، أصله من سخا، قرية بمصر. (831 ـ 902هـ ، 1427 ـ 1497م).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام النووي؛ هو: الحافظ *محيي الدين أبو زكريا يحيى بن شرف بن مـرِّي بن حسن بن حسين بن محمد بن جمعة بن حزام النووي الشافعي الدمشقي المشهور بـ "النووي" (المحرم 631 - 676ه\ 1255 - 1300م،* ولد النووي في قرية نوى في حوران بسوريا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو شجاع؛ هو: أحمد بن الحسين بن أحمد، أبو شجاع، شهاب الدين أبو الطيب الأصفهاني: فقيه من علماء الشافعية. له كتب، منها (الغاية التقريب ) فقه، ويسمى (غاية الاختصار) و (شرح إقناع الماوردي).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

البلخي: الذي تنسب إليه المدرسة البلخية بباب البريد، هو الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن بن محمد البلخي الحنفي، نزيل دمشق ، ومدرس الصادرية. 
وعظ، وأقرأ، وجعلت له دار الأمير طرخان مدرسة وثارت عليه الحنابلة لأنه نال منهم، وكان ذا جلالة ووجاهة، ويلقب بالبرهان البلخي. 
درس - أيضا - بمسجد خاتون وأبطل من حلب الأذان بحي على خير العمل. 
اشتغل ببخارى على البرهان بن مازه ، وناظر في الخلاف ، ثم حج وجاور ، وكثر أصحابه . 
وحدث عن أبي المعين المكحولي وغيره. 
وعلق عنه أبو سعد السمعاني . 
توفي بدمشق سنة ثمان وأربعين وخمسمائة في شعبان. 
وكان كريما لا يدخر شيئا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو شامة؛ هو: عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المقدسي الدمشقي، أبو القاسم، شهاب الدين، أبو شامة: مؤرخ، محدث، باحث.
أصله من القدس، ومولده في دمشق، وبها منشأه ووفاته. 
(599 - 665 هـ = 1202 - 1267 م).
ولي بها مشيخة دار الحديث الأشرفية، ودخل عليه اثنان في صورة مستفتيين فضرباه، فمرض ومات.
له (كتاب الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين: الصلاحية والنورية - ط) و (ذيل الروضتين - ط) سماه ناشره (تراجم رجال القرنين السادس والسابع)
و (مختصر تاريخ ابن عساكر) خمس مجلدات، و (المرشد الوجيز إلى علوم تتعلق بالكتاب العزيز - خ [ثم طُبع]) في المكتبة البديرية بالقدس، وكتابان في (تاريخ دمشق) أحدهما كبير في خمسة عشر جزءا والثاني في خمسة أجزاء.
وله (إبراز المعاني - ط) في شرح الشاطبية، و (الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث - ط) و (كشف حال بني عبيد) الفاطميين و (الوصول في الأصول) و (مفردات القراء) و (نزهة المقلتين في أخبار الدولتين: دولة علاء الدين السلجوقي، ودولة ابنه جلال الدين خوارزمشاه - خ) بلغ فيه إلى حوادث سنة 659 منه نسخة في خزانة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، كتبت سنة 734 هـ، كما في مذكرات حسن حسني عبد الوهاب الصمادحي التونسي.
وغير ذلك.
ووقف كتبه ومصنفاته جميعها في الخزانة العادلية بدمشق، فأصابها حريق التهم أكثرها.
ولُقب أبا شامة، لشامة كبيرة كانت فوق حاجبه الأيسر .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو الفتوح الهمذاني؛ هو: مجد الدين محمد بن أبي جعفر بن محمد الطائي الهمذاني، ولد في همذان عام 475هـ، وكانت وفاته بهمذان في شوال عام 555هـ (1160م).
صاحب كتاب:  "الأربعين في إرشاد السائرين إلى منازل المتقين"

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للفائدة : 
قال السمعاني في (الأنساب) (13/424): ( الهَمَذاني: بالهاء والميم المفتوحتين، والذال المنقوطة، بعدها نون، فهي مدينة بالجبال، مشهورة على طريق الحاج والقوافل، أقمتُ بها في التَّوجُّهِ والانصرافِ أربعين يومًا، وكان بها ومنها جماعة من العلماء والأئمة والمحدثين عالمٌ لا يحصى).
أمَّا: (الهَمْداني) : ( بفتح الهاء، وسكون الميم، وفتح الدال المهملة، هي منسوبة إلى هَمْدان، وهي قبيلة من اليمن نزلت الكوفة). (الأنساب 13/419).
فإذا كانت النسبة بالدال سكَّنَّا الميم (هَمْدانيّ)، وإذا كانت النسبة بالذال المعجمة كانت الميم مفتوحةً (الهَمَذانيّ). والله أعلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> للفائدة : 
> قال السمعاني في (الأنساب) (13/424): ( الهَمَذاني: بالهاء والميم المفتوحتين، والذال المنقوطة، بعدها نون، فهي مدينة بالجبال، مشهورة على طريق الحاج والقوافل، أقمتُ بها في التَّوجُّهِ والانصرافِ أربعين يومًا، وكان بها ومنها جماعة من العلماء والأئمة والمحدثين عالمٌ لا يحصى).
> أمَّا: (الهَمْداني) : ( بفتح الهاء، وسكون الميم، وفتح الدال المهملة، هي منسوبة إلى هَمْدان، وهي قبيلة من اليمن نزلت الكوفة). (الأنساب 13/419).
> فإذا كانت النسبة بالدال سكَّنَّا الميم (هَمْدانيّ)، وإذا كانت النسبة بالذال المعجمة كانت الميم مفتوحةً (الهَمَذانيّ). والله أعلم


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب، ونفع بكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة؛ هو: عبد الله بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عثمان العبسي، الإمام العلم، سيد الحفاظ، صاحب الكتب الكبار.
(159 - 235هـ ، 776 - 850م).
روى عن شريك، وهُشيم، وابن المبارك، وابن عيينة، وغيرهم. وروى عنه البخاري، ومسلم، وأبوداود، وابن ماجة وغيرهما. هو أخو الحافظ عثمان بن أبي شيبة، والقاسم بن أبي شيبة، وغيرهم من الأبناء، فهو من بيت علم. وقال العجلي: كان أبوبكر ثقة، حافظًا للحديث. ومن مصنفاته المفيدة: المسند؛ المصنف؛ التفسير؛ الإيمان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

شمس الدين الرَّمْلِي؛ هو: محمد بن أحمد بن حمزة، شمس الدين الرمليّ: فقيه الديار المصرية في عصره، ومرجعها في الفتوى.
(919 - 1004 هـ = 1513 - 1596 م)
يقال له: الشافعيّ الصغير. نسبته إلى الرملة (من قرى المنوفية بمصر) ومولده ووفاته بالقاهرة. ولي إفتاء الشافعية. وجمع فتاوى أبيه. وصنّف شروحا وحواشي كثيرة، منها (عمدة الرابح - خ) شرح على هدية الناصح في فقه الشافعية، و (غاية البيان في شرح زبد ابن رسلان - ط) و (غاية المرام - خ) في شرح شروط الإمامة لوالده، و (نهاية المحتاج إلى شرح المنهاج - ط) فقه، وله (فتاوى).
((الإعلام للزركلي)) 6/ 7

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

خير الدين الرملي؛ هو: خير الدين بن أحمد بن نور الدين العُليمي الفاروقي، الإمام المفسر المحدث الفقيه اللغوي الصرفي النحوي البياني العروضي.
سيرته:
ينتسب خير الدين إلى علي بن عُليم من ذرية أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه. ولد بالرملة في رمضان عام 993هـ/1585م ونشأ بها وتلقى فيها القرآن ومبادئ الفقه الشافعي. ثم رحل إلى مصر عام 1007هـ/1598م وطلب العلم في الجامع الأزهر ست سنوات، حيث تحول إلى المذهب الحنفي وتلقاه على الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد النحريري ومحمد بن محمد الحانوتي. كما قرأ الأصول على محمد ابن بنت محمد والحديث على أبي النجا سالم السنهوري والقرآت على عبد الرحمن البنهي والنحو على أبي بكر الشنواني.
وبعد أن أفتى في القاهرة ونال إجازات من مشايخه في الأزهر عاد إلى الرملة في عام 1013هـ/ 1605م حيث مارس التدريس والافتاء وذاع صيته ووردت إليه الأسئلة من مختلف البلدان. ولم يتخذ خير الدين العلم وسيلة لطلب الرزق بل اتجه إلى زراعة الأشجار المثمرة في بساتين الرملة مما در عليه رزقا وفيرا فاشترى أملاكا وعقارات أغنته عن السعي وراء الوظائف. ولم يرد قط أنه ولي أي منصب رسمي.
وإضافة إلى ذلك نسخ بخط يده أكثر من ألف ومائتي مجلد. وورد أنه جمع في بيته مكتبة ضخمة. ومن مآثر خير الدين تجديد بعض مساجد الرملة على نفقته الخاصة. وقال تلميذه إبراهيم بن سليمان الجينيني: (ومجلسه محفوظ من الفحش والغيبة لا تخلى أوقاته من الكتابة أو الإفادة… وكانت أعراب البوادي إذا وصلت إليهم فتواه لا يختلفون فيها مع أنهم لا يعملون بالشرع في غالب أمورهم).
وكان الرملي يأنف من الذهاب إلى الحكام بل كانوا يسعون إليه بأنفسهم. وقد توفي في 27 رمضان 1081هـ/ الموافق لشهر شباط 1671م ودفن في حي الباشقردي في مدينة الرملة.
تلاميذه:
أجاز خير الدين كثيرا من علماء عصره أمثال ولده محيي الدين. كما أجاز عددا من علماء القدس ومنهم محمد الأشعري مفتي الشافعية وعبد الرحيم بن أبي اللطف مفتي الحنفية ومحمد بن حافظ الدين السروري ويوسف بن رضي الدين اللطفي خطيب المسجد الأقصى؛ ومن أهل غزة أجاز عمر المشرقي مفتي الحنفية والشيخ علي مفتي الشافعية.
وتلقى عليه كثير من علماء دمشق أمثال محمد بن كمال الدين النقيب ومحمد علاء الدين بن علي الحصكفي مفتي الحنفية ومحمد بن عجلان النقيب؛ ومن علماء الحجاز تلقى عليه عيسى بن محمد الثعالبي المكي ومحمد بن سليمان السوسي المكي وإبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن الخياري المدني؛ ومن الأتراك مصطفى باشا بن الوزير محمد باشا الكوبري، ومن المغاربة يحيى بن محمد بن أبي البركات وعبد الله بن محمد العياشي ومحمد بن عبد الله العياشي سلطان المغرب.
مصنفاته:
خلف خير الدين عددا من المصنفات في علوم الشرع وعلى رأسها (الفتاوى الخيرية لنفع البرية). وكان ولده محيي الدين قد تصدى لجمع كثير من فتاوى والده ودوّنها وقال في مقدمتها (هذا نذر يسير من جم غفير من أجوبة عن أسئلة سئل عنها سيدنا ومولانا شيخ الاسلام والمسلمين خاتمة الفقهاء والمحققين أوحد الزمان في فقه أبي حنيفة النعمان سيدي ووالدي خير الدين). وبعد وفاة محيي الدين في حياة والده تابع إبراهيم بن سليمان الجينيني جمع الفتاوى.
وتوجد نسخة من مخطوط الفتاوى الخيرية في مكتبة دار إسعاف النشاشيبي للثقافة والفنون في حي الشيخ جراح في القدس وثماني نسخ في دار الكتب الظاهرية بدمشق. وقد كتبت نُسخة مكتبة دار النشاشيبي بخط فارسي واضح جميل بحبر حديدي أسود وأحمر في شعبان 1095هـ/1684م وعلى صفحاتها الأولى تذهيبات جميلة، كما تمت إحاطة النص بإطار مذهب. ويوجد ختم على عدة صفحات من المخطوط نصه: (وقف هذا الكتاب لوجه الله تعالى الأمير مصطفى آغاه وكيل دار السعادة سنة 1204). وتحمل الورقة الأخيرة منه رقم 400 حيث فقدت الأوراق التي تليها والغلاف.
ومن مصنفاته أيضا (لوائح على منح الغفار) وتوجد منه نسخة في دار الكتب الظاهرية، وهو عبارة عن شرح على كتاب منح الغفار لشمس الدين الغزي التمرتاشي (ت 1004هـ/1596م) في الفقه الحنفي. وله كذلك مسلك الإنصاف في عدم الفرق بين مسئلتي السبكي والخصاف، والفوز والغنم في مسئلة الشرف من الأم، ومظهر الحقائق الخفية من البحر الرائق، ومطلب الأدب وغاية الإرب، ونزهة النواظر على الأشباه والنظائر. وله أيضا ديوان شعر مرتب على حروف المعجم.
عائلته:
ورد أن خير الدين تلقى العلم في القاهرة مع أخوين له وهما شمس الدين وعبد النبي وكان أصغرهم سنا. ويفيد مخطوط الفتاوى الخيرية أن ابنه محيي الدين (1020-1071هـ/1611-1660م) توفي في حياة والده، وقد ترجم له المحبي في خلاصة الأثر. كما ورد أن خير الدين أنجب ولدا آخر اسمه نجم الدين والذي تولى الإفتاء في القدس الشريف، وقد ذكر عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني صاحب كتاب (فهرس الفهارس والأثبات) أنه التقى بحفيده في الرملة عام 1324هـ/1906م وهو يوسف بن أحمد بن عبد الرزاق بن أحمد بن نجم الدين بن خير الدين الرملي، وأجاز كل منهما الآخر.
وقد عثرت في سجلات محكمة القدس لعام 1211هـ/1796م على حجة تتعلق ببعض أحفاد خير الدين. وتفيد تلك الحجة بأن سلطة قاضي القدس كانت تمتد إلى الرملة في أوائل القرن الثالث عشر للهجرة، وجاء فيها:
(قرر مولانا الحاكم الشرعي حامل هذا الكتاب الشرعي السيد أحمد افندي ابن المرحوم السيد نجم الدين أفندي خير الدين مفتي القدس سابقا في ثلث وظيفة التولية على وقف المدرسة الخاصكية الكائنة بمدينة الرملة البيضاء بما لذلك من المعلوم… عوضا عن متصرف ذلك عمه المرحوم الحاج شمس الدين أفندي خيري زاده مفتي مدينة الرملة سابقا وفي ثلث وظيفة التدريس بالمدرسة المذكورة بما لذلك من المعلوم… عوضا عن عمه المومى إليه بحكم وفاته إلى رحمة الله تعالى عن غير ولد ذكر الآيل إليه ذلك بموجب براءة سلطانية مؤرخة في الحادي عشر من شوال سنة أربع وتسعين وماية وألف… حرر في أوائل شهر ربيع الأول سنة أحد عشر ومائتين والف). وتفيد حجة أخرى بأن أحمد المذكور تنازل في شعبان 1211هـ/1797م عن الوظيفتين المذكورتين لموسى بن محمد صنع الله الخالدي.
وقد ذاع صيت خير الدين في أوساط الفقهاء والقضاة خلال العهد العثماني حيث تكرر استشهادهم بفتاواه بعد وفاته. كما عُرفت ذريته باسم عائلة الخيري في الرملة ويافا، ثم في غيرهما من مدن فلسطين بعد النكبة.
http://www.arabbab.com/?p=10566

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن الأثير الجزري؛ هو: مجد الدين أبو السعادات المبارك بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد ابن عبد الكريم الشيباني الجزري ابن الأثير.
(544 - 606 هـ = 1150 - 1210 م) 
من كتبه « النهاية - ط » في غريب الحديث، أربعة أجزاء، و « جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول - ط » عشرة أجزاء، جمع فيه بين الكتب الستة، و « الإنصاف في الجمع بين الكشف والكشاف » في التفسير، و « المرصع في الآباء والأمهات والبنات - ط » و « الرسائل - خ » من إنشائه، و « الشافي في شرح مسند الشافعي - خ » في الحديث، و « المختار في مناقب الاخيار - خ » و « تجريد أسماء الصحابة - خ » و « منال الطالب، في شرح طوال الغرائب - خ » في مجلد، جمع فيه من الأحاديث الطوال والأوساط ما أكثر ألفاظه غريب، وصنفه بعد انتهائه من كتابه «النهاية».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن الأثير الجزري؛ هو: عز الدين أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم بن الاثير الجزري والمعروف بعز الدين بن الاثير، ولد في 4 جمادى الآخرة سنة 555 هـ وتوفي في شعبان 630هـ.قبره في الموصل منفرد وقد ازيلت المقبرة وبقي قبره وسط الشارع في باب سنجار.
مؤلفاته:
الكامل في التاريخ، وهو في التاريخ العام.
التاريخ الباهر في الدولة الأتابكية، وهو في تاريخ الدول، ويقصد بالدولة الأتابكية.
أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة، وهو في تراجم الصحابة.
اللباب في تهذيب الأنساب، وهو في الأنساب.
جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الفاضل: مُحَمَّد طه شعبان ..
جامع الأصول، للمجد، كما هو متعالَم، وهذا ثابت في نصِّ الزِّرِكْليّ الذي تفضَّلت به في مشاركتك: 64.
ثم ينبغي "تحديث" (update - ابتسامة) نصّ الزِّركليّ، مثلا: "منال الطالب" ط، تـ: د. الطَّناحي. وهكذا. والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب أشرف بن مجمد، وجزاك خيرًا على التنبيه

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام ابن الملقن؛ هو: عمر بن علي بن أحمد الأنصاري الشافعي، سراج الدين، أبو حفص ابن النحوي، المعروف بابن الملقن: من أكابر العلماء بالحديث والفقه وتاريخ الرجال.
(723 - 804 هـ = 1323 - 1401 م)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *
> 
> للمشاركة: غرائب الأسماء* *والألقاب* *للأعلام وصدور الإسلام*
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....=#.UQ1bOh3a3X4
> 
> *قطف أطايب الجنى في ذكر أسماء من عُرفوا* *بالكُنى* *( للمشاركة )*
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....=#.UQ1bTh3a3X4



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  http://majles.alukah.net/t85236-7/
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  http://majles.alukah.net/t100667/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: *حديث مسلسل بالكنى في صحيح البخاري


 الاستغناء في معرفة المشهورين من حملة العلم بالكنى لابن عبد البر pdf

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *أسماء من يعرف بكنيته من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
**الأزدي
**ط السلفية
*


> أسماء من يعرف بكنيته من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأزدي - ط السلفية
> 
> https://archive.org/download/43312/43312.pdf

----------


## جلجليوت

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة لطلب موسوعة المورد اا مجلد ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة لطلب موسوعة المورد اا مجلد ولكم جزيل الشكر


إذا كنت تقصد قاموس المورد فذاك
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=9016

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

[quote=يحيى أبو عمر;641025]بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
هناك من هم أهم ممن ذكرتم
أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن:
أم سلمة = هند بنت أبي أمية
أم حبيبة = رملة بنت أبي سفيان

ومن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم:
أبو عبيدة بن الجراح = عامر بن عبد الله بن الجراح
أبو ذر الغفاري = جندب بن جنادة
أبو موسى الأشعري = عبد الله بن قيس
أبو سعيد الخدري = سعد بن مالك بن سنان
أبو أيوب الأنصاري = خالد بن زيد بن كليب
أبو طلحة الأنصاري = زيد بن سهل بن الأسود بن حرام الأنصاري، وهو زوج أم سليم أم أنس بن مالك
أبو الدرداء = عويمر بن زيد (على الأشهر) بن قيس
أبو أمامة الباهلي = صدي بن عجلان
أبو سلمة = عبد اللَّه بن عبد الأسد، وكان زوج أم سلمة قبل أن يتزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أبو مسعود الأنصاري = عقبة بن عمرو
أبو برزة الأسلمي = نضلة بن عبيد
أبو حميد الساعدي = عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن المنذر

ومن النساء:
أم الدرداء الكبرى = خيرة بنت أبي حدرد
أم الدرداء الصغرى = هجيمة ويقال جهيمة بنت حيى، وهي من التابعين
أم معبد الخزاعية = عاتكة بنت خالد، وهي التي مر عليها النبي أثناء الهجرة
أم الفضل زوج العباس بن عبد المطلب = لبابة بنت الحارث
أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب = فاختة بنت أبي طالب
أم عمارة = نسيبة بنت كعب

وممن بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
أبو الأسود الدئلي = ظالم بن عمرو 
أبو عثمان النهدى = عبد الرحمن بن مل

ملحوظة: لم أذكر من فيه خلاف في اسمه كأبي هريرة وأبي ثعلبة الخشني[/
أبو بكر الصديق  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  واسمه: عبد الله بن عثمان

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

الرجوع إلى مصنفات الأئمة في الكنى والألقاب يغني في هذا الباب، ومنها : الكنى والأسماء للإمام مسلم، وللدولابي، وفتح الباب في الكنى والألقاب لابن منده، والأسامي والكنى لأبي أحمد الحاكم وغيرها كثيرٌ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مبهمات الأسماء والكنى والألقاب أ .د / صالح بن سعد اللحيدان

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=363767
*

----------

